# Favorite horse movies/books/TV shows?



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I know there is a Movies/TV thread, but it is in the Off-Topic/Life Beyond Horses section, and this thread is meant to be horse-related so I figured I'd post it here.

What are some of your favorite horse movies/books/TV shows?

As for movies, I really liked Hidalgo, Seabiscuit, Black Beauty and Spirit. War Horse was okay but not really what I was expecting. Not horrible though.

I used to watch a horse show aimed towards a younger audience every day after school called Saddle Club. It wasn't bad but like I said, definitely aimed for a younger audience.
A really good series I have on DVD is the New Adventures of Black Beauty. It takes places in a British Colony in New Zealand and has absolutely nothing to do with the original BB movie, but it was aired on BBC a long time ago and I grew up with the first 4 episodes on VHS.
I really like Mantracker too, where the guy travels all over the world and gets a horse, and a guide who is also on horseback, and they try and track down/capture two players on foot before they reach the finish line.
I saw a few episodes of Heartland also, it was pretty good.

My favorite horse book series, hands down, is Green Rider by Kristen Britain. A+
I also used to love the Phantom Stallion series when I was younger, as well as Unicorns of Balinor.


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love hidalgo! and black beauty i also love running free, its so sad tho  

Heartland was a good tv show and wild fire.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahhh Wild Fire I forgot about that, that was a good one!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Pharlap. Best...horse....movie....ever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Me and my girls are all into the Flicka series. But I think I read the Black Stallion book about a hundred times and I never thought the movie did it any justice.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

When I was a little kid I used to read Pony Pals, definitely much younger audience, but fun when you're the audience! Then The Saddle Club and Thoroughbred books. My favourite as a kid was Thoroughbred series, Saddle Club wasn't bad but not as good. 

As I was getting older I remember The Saddle Club coming out on TV but I was never too keen on it. It was too young for me, and I'd read the books too much/knew too much about horses, so the discrepancies and errors really annoyed me.

I also liked The Silver Brumby series, very different from the other series but still good I think.

I used to quite like the Heartland books, I've watched the TV show and I like it but still very different from the books. And it seems to be aimed at a strange audience - definitely not adult but doesn't really seem to be child orientated either. 

I was never too into horse movies, I liked National Velvet as a kid and of course Black Beauty.

As far as adult books though...I've a read a few horse ones but none are quite right. Like Jilly Cooper does a range of horse scene based books, but they were a bit hit and miss with me.

If anyone could recommend any that would be good!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I used to love reading the Pony Pals books, and then Saddle Club, Thoroughbred, Heartland, Pine Hollow, Chestnut Hill... 
As for TV Shows, I used to be really into The Silver Brumby, The Saddle Club and Outriders. I'm now a huge fan of Heartland. 
My favourite movies are The Long Shot, Running Free, Sylvester, Moondance Alexander and Black Beauty.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yeah the Black Stallion was an awesome book. The rest of the Black Stallion series was good too I miss those books.. library here I come!! 

National Velvet was a really good movie but I'm not gonna lie, I cringed every time she went over a jump x.x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TB Lover (Dec 10, 2011)

*horse movies/books/tv shows*

Well here I go showing my age. Growing up I LOVED a TV show called "Fury" I even found a place to buy all the old series (black & white). Also favorite movies -ever- National Velvet & Flicka. Both VERY old! But everyone should rent them if never seen. Any horse lover will enjoy. Black Beauty and Phar Lap way too sad for me, but did love Seabuscuit. Good Thread


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I Love My Friend Flicka 
Secretariat 
Seabuiscuit 
The Black Stallion 
The Horse Whisperer 

TV Show 
Black Stallion
Black Beauty 

Book 
the Black Stallion 
The Horse Whisperer


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Seabiscuit, Secretariat , Black Beauty and Flicka are among my favorite movies. Loved The Saddle Club as a kid, but my favorite books at moment are the Canterwood Crest books.


----------



## loveisabug (Mar 28, 2012)

Dreamer, Secretariat, Spirit, The Black Stallion, Black Beauty, Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken are just a few of the movies. I watched the Saddle Club when I was younger and right now Heartland is one of my fav shows. Read the Saddle Club, Heartland, Chestnut Hill, like every Marguerite Henry book and pretty much anything else involving horses


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (May 10, 2012)

For movie, its HIDALGO for me!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

At first I thought I was the only one who ever watched Pharlap, but glad to see someone else has!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I still have to see Secretariat, its been driving me nuts! I had a chance to see it but I think I wasn't feeling well at the time. I regret not watching though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The Man From Snowy River


----------

